# Floor Guy did it!



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I contacted Floor Guy in search of a tile contractor to source some specific tile that my wife and myself had agreed upon. Not only did he find the tile tile for me he also arranged for me to purchase it at cost, with his contractors discount. After agreeing on the price my wife called several local suppliers and some on the internet, there are places that will arrange free shipping of your tile if a minimum amount is bought, but everyone of them said they couldn't touch that price. SO, two pallets later and one heck of an install price Bryan had the job done and it looks great! If you are planning any floor work, and looking for a contractor give Bryan a call.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lookin good Dave, and a nice bump for the "Floor Guy"! Oh yea, looks like the lil one is gettin a bit bigger.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that tile that looks like wood. Have to say I have never seen that before if it is. Pretty cool


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

looks awesome is he on the forum?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Like amnbowser ask, is that wood or tile? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks dave was a pure pleasure to help you and your family great bunch of folks and yes it is tile. :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They are wood grain tiles.
http://www.google.com/webhp?rlz=1C1...b&fp=48de0ee60b6450cf&ix=seb&biw=1366&bih=643

Guess I was looking it up!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea, it is ceramic tile with wood grain and texture. Really neat stuff. Looks like wood but zero maintenance. 

Skip, he sure is getting big. He helps in the garden and is a hoot of a funny little person.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Dave. That looks great! You got the best! Ceramic tile with a wood finish. WOW! Got some more clients I may have to send the Floor Guys way.

If you have pets, kids and or heavy traffic..... Ceramic is the way to go.

Easier to clean and maintain! Be sure to vacuum ( not sweep) and use a neutral cleaners on any man-made tile.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Kelly1! With the puppy an chilrens in an out all the time it was too messy. We still have carpet in the rooms so you will still be our go to guy when we require carpet an tile cleaning!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

It looks great but why get wood tiles instead of real wood?price?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> It looks great but why get wood tiles instead of real wood?price?


 ever see what happens when wood gets wet? Wood scratches has to be refiished and runs 6 - 10 a sq foot installed.Basically tile is easier and cheaper to maintain.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

floorguy said:


> ever see what happens when wood gets wet? Wood scratches has to be refiished and runs 6 - 10 a sq foot installed.Basically tile is easier and cheaper to maintain.


alright.good to know.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

That looks great! I love that tile. Next year we are doing floors. I will look this thread up and copy your tile!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

